

Ask HN: Moving to Seattle - mrbonner

Hi hackers,
I will be moving to Seattle soon. If I work just right south of Lake Union,  what the decent place to live there? My budget would be in the 1000 - 1500 range.
I'm concerned about:
- Commute
- Friendly neighborhoods (I don't have kid but married)
- Rent amount<p>Thanks
======
coffeenut
I live just south of Lake Union (2200 Westlake building). There are several
condos around that have some rentals available. They'll be a much higher
quality building than an apartment of similar price.

If you want more of a social thing, then an apartment may be better. There's a
building that's pretty popular called Rollin Street Flats that has a good
scene.

Stuff's expensive around here, especially with Amazon moving in. Unfortunately
you're not going to find a great place for under $2k.

Belltown is also pretty close and has good night life. Easy bicycling
distance. There's a relatively decent complex called 2900 on First that should
be in your price range.

Craigslist is a good place to look if you decide to go the condo rental route.

Good luck, and welcome to Seattle!

~~~
mrbonner
Thanks for your helpful advice, mate. If am not really into night life so
living right in Seattle wouldn't be my priority. It sounds like Belltown is a
decent neighborhood based on your description.

~~~
coffeenut
Belltown actually is kinda sketchy at night these days. South Lake Union has a
much safer, 'yuppie' feel to it. For something a bit quieter you might
consider east of the lake. There are also some nice neighborhoods (not sure of
prices) closer to the university that would still be a nice short commute.

